# My other Children…



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

My 18 year old cat passed away in January (he had cancer). He was a part of my loving family. So at this moment I am the caregiver and mother of 2 Tarantulas, and 4 Boa Constrictors (obviously along with my 2 Bettas). I figured I would post them! I’ve raised the Boas since they were babies. The T’s were recently acquired since last year. Thanks for looking! -Sarah
















Rogue^








Obsidian








Asteria








Karma








Yahweh








Lilith


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I wish my mom would let me have snakes she's afraid they will rap around someone's neck while their sleeping


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> I wish my mom would let me have snakes she's afraid they will rap around someone's neck while their sleeping


Yeah. It’s really hard to break people of their fears. Most of my friends don’t care for the creepy crawlers, and same for family. But I love ALL animals/creatures in general so idc! They’re better than most people. I’d eventually like to get a puppy or kitten but I’ve been so busy with work I don’t have time for them. Those are more needy than my current kiddos.


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I have leopard geckos


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> I have leopard geckos


I had one I fostered and rehomed! Low key I wish I kept him. He was so darling! They’re great animals. They’re so cute when they’re hunting their crickets and meal worms.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

We also have a leopard gecko, it’s my 6 year old sons. His name is Nugget 😂


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

BettaloverSara said:


> We also have a leopard gecko, it’s my 6 year old sons. His name is Nugget 😂
> View attachment 1047429


I’m so in love!!! My heart!!!!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Sbirtell said:


> I’m so in love!!! My heart!!!!


I wasn’t super into the idea of getting him but he’s a pretty easy pet and my son loves him to bits.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

BettaloverSara said:


> I wasn’t super into the idea of getting him but he’s a pretty easy pet and my son loves him to bits.


Aweeee….Look at that face! He was so worth it! Lol


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I have I female and I male Rey and Baby Yoda (from star wars)


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> I have I female and I male Rey and Baby Yoda (from star wars)


Perfect names!!! Love the Star Wars theme!!!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Sbirtell said:


> My 18 year old cat passed away in January (he had cancer). He was a part of my loving family. So at this moment I am the caregiver and mother of 2 Tarantulas, and 4 Boa Constrictors (obviously along with my 2 Bettas). I figured I would post them! I’ve raised the Boas since they were babies. The T’s were recently acquired since last year. Thanks for looking! -Sarah
> View attachment 1047425
> 
> View attachment 1047424
> ...


You are living my dream! I love snakes of all types and i used to own a tarantula!! They're all so stunning. RIP very sorry about your cat.


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

My mom would jolt across the house if I got a tarantula


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> My mom would jolt across the house if I got a tarantula


That's my younger brother 2


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

Rey







Baby Yoda


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

All of your babies are precious!! 
Do you still have your Madagascar hisser? 

Was out and about the other day and we found a pretty cool Joro. Thought I'd share


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> You are living my dream! I love snakes of all types and i used to own a tarantula!! They're all so stunning. RIP very sorry about your cat.


Thank you very much! They’re all amazing animals, and yes I miss my baby boy dearly. He lived a long healthy life with me.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> All of your babies are precious!!
> Do you still have your Madagascar hisser?
> 
> Was out and about the other day and we found a pretty cool Joro. Thought I'd share
> ...


No I don’t, for some reason he started moving very slow and acting weird. I’m not sure what was going on and didn’t know if he was suffering or not so he was humanely put down. Wow!!! That spider is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> No I don’t, for some reason he started moving very slow and acting weird. I’m not sure what was going on and didn’t know if he was suffering or not so he was humanely put down. Wow!!! That spider is gorgeous!!!


Sorry to hear that. R.I.P Little guy 

And, I know right!? I didn't get a photo of the web but it had a beautiful golden shine to it.


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Eridanus said:


> Sorry to hear that. R.I.P Little guy
> 
> And, I know right!? I didn't get a photo of the web but it had a beautiful golden shine to it.


I bet you it was gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing it with me!!! He/she looks like something out of a Tim Burton movie.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sbirtell said:


> I bet you it was gorgeous!!! Thank you so much for sharing it with me!!! He/she looks like something out of a Tim Burton movie.


I haven't seen any movies of that sort, but from what I've heard I know I've got to agree!


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I love Tim Burton movies


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Betta Nerd said:


> I love Tim Burton movies


Same! My favorite will always be Corpse Bride though.


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

I actually just watched that one


----------

